# svn through http proxy

## blacklisted

I have access to internet through a http proxy and have added it to my ~/.subversion/servers file but i still get the following error:

# svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects

svn: /root/.subversion/servers:67: Option expected

Whats the possible solution?

Here is the global section of my ~/.subversion/servers file(rest all is commented anyway):

[global]

 http-proxy-host = xxxx

 http-proxy-port = xxxx

 http-proxy-username = xxxx

 http-proxy-password = xxxx

----------

## impulze

not too sure if it's relevant but appearently it doesn't like line 67 of that config file.

could it be that the error is in that specific line?

[edit]

via google i could find that someone reported the same issue because he had a space right before the option, can you confirm that you do not have any whitespaces before those options?

----------

## blacklisted

thanks for your reply.... apparently i did have a space before the options but on removing i get the following error now:

svn co svn://svn.gentoo-xeffects.org/xeffects

svn: Unknown hostname 'svn.gentoo-xeffects.org'

----------

## impulze

i'm not too familar with proxies but there's still a chance that your nameserver cannot resolve that hostname?

could you try

```

nslookup svn.gentoo-xeffects.org

```

or

```

dig svn.gentoo-xeffects.org

```

or (out of completion)

```

svn co svn://72.36.223.122/xeffects

```

----------

## bunder

put this in your ACL

 *Quote:*   

> extension_methods REPORT MERGE MKACTIVITY CHECKOUT 

 

and restart squid.

cheers

----------

## h0mer`-

I did all that, but still i get 

```
svn: Can't connect to host 'svn.gentoo-xeffects.org': Connection refused
```

We have 2 proxy servers here. A smaller one with jana installed and another one with squid. I get the same error with both of them, even with the exception methods added to the squid config.

Maybe a firewall issue? Does subversion require any ports to be opened?

----------

## Hu

 *h0mer`- wrote:*   

> Maybe a firewall issue? Does subversion require any ports to be opened?

 

When using the svn: protocol, Subversion connects to port 3690 on the target machine.  Your firewall may be blocking access to this port.

----------

## h0mer`-

Okay its not a firewall problem... i just checked and the smaller jana proxy isnt behind any firewall. so its gotta be a proxy problem then....

I read some FAQs on the subversion site and configured the .subversion/servers file but it doesnt work.

what can be the problem then?

----------

## Hu

I should have noticed this earlier.  I can find no mention of supporting a proxy when using the svn: protocol.

It could well be a firewall.  I have seen grossly misconfigured firewalls which incorrectly return a forged TCP RST when they deny a connection, making it appear that the remote host is alive and refusing requests.  In truth, the firewall never attempted to contact the remote host.  Please ask the firewall administrator how connections on port 3690 are handled.  I suspect the firewall is misconfigured and is returning a TCP RST for ports which are not approved by the firewall administrator.

Does the target repository support requests made via HTTP?  If so, try using that.

----------

## h0mer`-

Thanks for your answer and sorry for my late reply - i was on vacation.

Its working now, because i opened an extra gateway in jana and modified my /etc/hosts so git and svn are using the lan ip for updates.

cheers

----------

